# Receiver Hitch Mounted Capstan



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

http://www.princessauto.com/hlr-system/Documents/84/842/8429/8429946_manual.pdf

Could be handy for getting bigger firewood rounds out to the road .


----------



## BrotherBart (May 20, 2012)

Kinda pricey but I want one.


----------



## BrianK (May 20, 2012)

hobbyheater said:


> http://www.princessauto.com/hlr-system/Documents/84/842/8429/8429946_manual.pdf
> 
> Could be handy for getting bigger firewood rounds out to the road .


 
Looks like a great idea. I just searched for something like this last month but came up empty.

Here's the manufacturer's website:
http://www.endurance-marine.com/product.php?categoryID=17&productID=87&productName=Tugger Winches



> *Brief Description*
> 
> Tugger Winches and Accessories: Tugger Capstan or Tugger Winch with 50ft cable.
> 
> ...


 
So...is it heavy duty enough for dragging logs?


----------



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Looks like a great idea.
> So...is it heavy duty enough for dragging logs?


 

A capstan was used to load the bundles of lumber onto this boat.  From what I can remember, the capstan was about 8" in diameter. The operator would put three wraps around the capstan and use hand pressure to lift the bundles.  He would just relax just a little to lower them with good control.


----------



## BrianK (May 20, 2012)

Yes, capstan winches are great and can be used for heavy pulling/lifting. I'm just not sure how much heavy pulling/lifting a 12v DC capstan winch can accomplish.


----------



## fossil (May 20, 2012)

Oh hell, that's not a capstan..._this_ is a capstan:  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/usnavy/7215037108/


----------



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

BrianK said:


> Yes, capstan winches are great and can be used for heavy pulling/lifting. I'm just not sure how much heavy pulling/lifting a 12v DC capstan winch can accomplish.


 
There was a thread in "The Wood Shed" where member "MR A" was looking for a way to get some big cut oak rounds up from below the street, rattle snakes included! There was a time when Super Winch produced a reasonably priced 1500 lb  12 volt winch attached to a 2" inch receiver hitch.  I could not find it for an idea to post as a reply to his thread. But I found the "capstan winch"  and just did the thread for general interest. You are right about it's possible lack of ability to pull.
I can pull some  some pretty good logs with the 4000 lb  Superwinch on my wood splitter. One thing about the capstan, you do not have to be in lead to get the line to spool and if used on the back of a pickup, you could pull at right angles to the truck. On the down side, it is questionable as to how much it could pull and also one would really want to know the breaking strength of the rope that you are using and would not want the rope going over a sharp edge; either could result in a whip coming right at you .


----------



## BrianK (May 20, 2012)

> I can pull some  some pretty good logs with the 4000 lb  Superwinch on my wood splitter. One thing about the capstan, you do not have to be in lead to get the line to spool and if used on the back of a pickup, you could pull at right angles to the truck. On the down side, it is questionable as to how much it could pull and also one would really want to know the breaking strength of the rope that you are using and would not want the rope going over a sharp edge; either could result in a whip coming right at you .


I sent an email to the manufacturer and asked whether it would have enough power and if it was heavy duty enough for dragging logs. I'll let you know if they respond. I have an area where I can scrounge a lot of good wood but I'm not permitted to use any motorized vehicles on the property. So I've been researching capstan winches for over a month. If this unit is strong enough I might just buy one.


----------



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

BrianK said:


> If this unit is strong enough I might just buy one.


 
One thing that I have to look for before yarding logs, is that there has to be a stump ahead and to the side of the splitter and truck to attach the winch cable to so the truck can be pulled ahead to release the tension on the drive train if the key cannot be turned to get the engine started. With the E- brake set as tight as I can with the transmission in park, sometimes after a good pull, I can not turn the key to get the engine started.


----------



## hobbyheater (May 20, 2012)

fossil said:


> Oh hell, that's not a capstan..._this_ is a capstan:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/usnavy/7215037108/


 
You are right THAT is a CAPSTAN


----------



## bogydave (May 20, 2012)

We used the big ones like "fossil" showed,only a horizontal drum, for tying up oil tankers with 9" polly lines.
The one hobbyheater linked is small diameter, I bet it has plenty of  torque to pull logs.

Looks like a good tool for getting unstuck too. I need one & bet I find several uses to justify it


----------



## Jags (May 21, 2012)

fossil said:


> Oh hell, that's not a capstan..._this_ is a capstan:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/usnavy/7215037108/


 
Rick - ya ever see the fancy painted up ones in the pointy end of the USS Ranger?  Them suckers were big enough to lay across.

Huh, that is a pretty neat idea for the hitch mount.  I am also interested in the success.  I don't really have need for one, but I always like to tuck that kind of info neatly into a corner of my brain for future reference.


----------



## BrianK (May 21, 2012)

There's one currently listed on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11082630125...sspagename=WDVW&category=43984&ih=001&vxp=mtr


----------



## coaly (May 21, 2012)

hobbyheater said:


> One thing that I have to look for before yarding logs, is that there has to be a stump ahead and to the side of the splitter and truck to attach the winch cable to so the truck can be pulled ahead to release the tension on the drive train if the key cannot be turned to get the engine started. With the E- brake set as tight as I can with the transmission in park, sometimes after a good pull, I can not turn the key to get the engine started.


 
I off road Land Rovers and use a Pull - Pal for a dead man during winch recovery. Set ground anchor, back up until tight and use as a ground anchor.


----------



## BrianK (May 21, 2012)

Here's the email reply from Endurance Marine:



> Hi Brian
> We are just launching this item and we would sell it directly to you from our US warehouse in Blaine, Wa. at $699.00. The weight is 55 lbs and the freight will be an additional $71.55 This has a very powerful 1.5 hspwr D/C motor. It has vertical lifting power of 800 lbs and pulling power of 4000 lbs. It will pull firewood and much more. It mounts to a standard 2 inch hitch receiver within two minutes and comes complete with a 25 foot wiring harness. We look forward to hearing further from you.
> 
> cheers
> cam


----------



## MasterMech (May 21, 2012)

4000lbs won't haul monster logs but should drag big chunks uphill.


----------



## BrianK (May 21, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> 4000lbs won't haul monster logs but should drag big chunks uphill.


 
There seems to be a discrepancy between the specs on their website and what they stated in their email, so I wrote back and asked for more info:



> Thanks for getting back to me, Cam.
> 
> I see three Tugger type models listed on your website, ETUG-1, ETUG-2, and EGTUG-500. These don't seem to have the same specs as those quoted in your email.
> Is there another model not listed on your website with the vertical lifting power of 800 lbs and pulling power of 4000 lbs?
> ...


 
Some of their other power products are clearly Chinese in origin.

It looks like they've simply mated a marine DC capstan pot/ anchor winch to a receiver, and added cables and a foot control.

I can't tell if its worth $700...

In the email, they state they ship to US from a warehouse in Blaine WA. That's the same location as the eBay vender selling their products. This looks like the marine winch on which the Tugger is based:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marine-Caps...at_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item19ce02b286


----------



## fossil (May 21, 2012)

Yup, I'd say it's all one in the same, and it's an adaptation of an imported product.  Blaine WA is ~2 hour drive north of Seattle.  7th largest seaport in N. America, >2M containers/yr.  (gotta love Google )  ~$17B of goods imported from China through the seaport of Seattle in 2011.  Rick


----------



## ScotO (May 21, 2012)

funny because I just was thinking of making my Ramsey 8000lb PTO winch a portable unit, something I could slide into my receiver and utilize a 5hp Briggs motor I have laying in the barn.  would be fairly easy to do if I had the time.......nevermind I don't have any time!


----------



## BrianK (May 21, 2012)

They wrote back:


> We do not have the web site updated yet. The ETUG-1 is the capstan head model. The ETUG-2 is our mounting system with a drum winch. The advantage to the capstan is you may have unlimited line and you get a consent pulling power because you are not winding the line on a drum. The line is secured by three wraps around the capstan head and you remove it (or bail) the rope as it is retrieved. On a drum winch the industry rates the power on the first wrap on the drum where it has the most mechanical advantage. Every wrap of cable you put on a drum winch you loose 10%. If you have a 10,000 lb rated winch and have 5 wraps on the cable; you then have a 5000 lb winch.
> The recovery or cable winch's are also fictitiously rated - the standard is against a rolling load on a 45 degree angle. For example a 10,000 lb winch is only capable of actually dead lifting approximately 3000 lbs but only on the first wrap. The 5th wrap would only lift 1500 lbs.
> Our 1.5 hsprw motor with a 3 1/4 inch capstan head will dead lift as much as 1100 lbs before stalling. Capacity will vary from motor to motor on D/C but guaranteeing 1000 lbs is a safe bet. If we apply this power to the way they rate the automotive winches we can "pull" 5000 lbs.   We will be doing further field testing before we firm up a rating.
> Our motor features all bearing contacts (no bushings) and high temperature brushes. Heat is the enemy of D/C motors. We provide an 80 amp thermal breaker and switch using low voltage to a 100 amp solenoid. The gear casing is T5 aluminum and features twin carriages running 6 planetary gears on a heat treated 2 inch ring gear. The shaft and all fasteners are 316 stainless steel.
> ...


----------



## bogydave (May 21, 2012)

I chain a hay pulley up a tree & hook the rope to the cargo hook on the front of the truck.
I can back up & watch the log. I can go about 250 feet with the rope I have.
Faster than a capstan & cheaper.
Pic of down hill logging. Works good uphill too
.
	

		
			
		

		
	









https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/local-cuttn-area-ak-2nd-trip-pics.73914/


----------



## BrianK (May 21, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I can go about 250 feet with the rope I have.
> Faster than a capstan & cheaper.


 
No doubt.

But I still have areas I want to recover trees from, on a lot in which I cannot use motorized vehicles, where I could use a capstan winch to recover a number of nice trunks. It would not be too difficult to rig a mount for this to strap to a tree but I'd still need a 12v DC source to power it. Which at this price point means the chainsaw powered capstan unit probably makes more sense.


----------



## MasterMech (May 22, 2012)

BrianK said:


> No doubt.
> 
> But I still have areas I want to recover trees from, on a lot in which I cannot use motorized vehicles, where I could use a capstan winch to recover a number of nice trunks. It would not be too difficult to rig a mount for this to strap to a tree but I'd still need a 12v DC source to power it. Which at this price point means the chainsaw powered capstan unit probably makes more sense.


 Might beat lugging a 12VDC power supply big enough for that winch into the woods without a motor vehicle.


----------



## BrianK (May 22, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Might beat lugging a 12VDC power supply big enough for that winch into the woods without a motor vehicle.


 
I'm going to build a wood hauler out of an old snow blower similar to the one here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/score-i-love-craigs-list.86371/#post-1114149

I could also run an old alternator off the snow blower motor and charge a small garden tractor battery for a 12v power supply. I'm still trying to figure out whether the landowner would consider a powered wagon to be a "motorized vehicle."


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2012)

BrianK said:


> and charge a small garden tractor battery for a 12v power supply.


 
Probably not gonna work well.  The garden tractor battery is gonna give you fits.  First, pulling a constant 80 amps out of it for a couple of minutes at a time is gonna kill the battery, even if attached to a genny on the snow blower.  Think deep cycle (and big) if you are looking at that kind of amps for any length of time.


----------



## BrianK (May 22, 2012)

Jags said:


> Probably not gonna work well. The garden tractor battery is gonna give you fits. First, pulling a constant 80 amps out of it for a couple of minutes at a time is gonna kill the battery, even if attached to a genny on the snow blower. Think deep cycle (and big) if you are looking at that kind of amps for any length of time.


 
Well, since its going to be used on a snow blower powered wood cart I guess I could put a deep cycle battery in the cart. But all these extras points once more to a chainsaw driven capstan winch being more economical.


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2012)

BrianK said:


> But all these extras points once more to a chainsaw driven capstan winch being more economical.


 
My guess is that you will have less headaches in the long run.


----------



## Ashful (May 22, 2012)

hobbyheater said:


> One thing that I have to look for before yarding logs, is that there has to be a stump ahead and to the side of the splitter and truck to attach the winch cable to so the truck can be pulled ahead to release the tension on the drive train if the key cannot be turned to get the engine started. With the E- brake set as tight as I can with the transmission in park, sometimes after a good pull, I can not turn the key to get the engine started.


 
Not a problem, unless you drive a truck with an auto trans.  Just one more reason to buy manual trans.


----------



## bogydave (May 22, 2012)

Jags said:


> Probably not gonna work well. The garden tractor battery is gonna give you fits. First, pulling a constant 80 amps out of it for a couple of minutes at a time is gonna kill the battery, even if attached to a genny on the snow blower. Think deep cycle (and big) if you are looking at that kind of amps for any length of time.


 
"I'm going to build a wood hauler out of an old snow blower "

 Plus the lawn tractors weight is not much of an anchor to pull against. 
I can buy some long lengths of good rope for $700.
Sounds like a fun project & a useful tool either way. We'll need pictures.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 4, 2013)

Norther Tool is carrying this unit now. Wonder if its any good?


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2013)

Brian - 1500 pounds really isn't a whole bunch. Most ATV winches are rated at that or higher. If you think an ATV winch is enough "pull" for you, then you might have the bee's knee's. For me, 1500 is what I use on my log lift.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> Brian - 1500 pounds really isn't a whole bunch. Most ATV winches are rated at that or higher. If you think an ATV winch is enough "pull" for you, then you might have the bee's knee's. For me, 1500 is what I use on my log lift.


 
I emailed them last May about this product and its capacity. Here is part of their reply:



> On a drum winch the industry rates the power on the first wrap on the drum where it has the most mechanical advantage. Every wrap of cable you put on a drum winch you loose 10%. If you have a 10,000 lb rated winch and have 5 wraps on the cable; you then have a 5000 lb winch.
> The recovery or cable winch's are also fictitiously rated - the standard is against a rolling load on a 45 degree angle. For example a 10,000 lb winch is only capable of actually dead lifting approximately 3000 lbs but only on the first wrap. The 5th wrap would only lift 1500 lbs.
> Our 1.5 hsprw motor with a 3 1/4 inch capstan head will *dead lift as much as 1100 lbs before stalling. Capacity will vary from motor to motor on D/C but guaranteeing 1000 lbs is a safe bet. If we apply this power to the way they rate the automotive winches we can "pull" 5000 lbs*. We will be doing further field testing before we firm up a rating.


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2013)

BrianK said:


> I emailed them last May about this product and its capacity. Here is part of their reply:


 
Hmmm..If the second, third, etc. wrap are on the same plane (not increasing diameter) the math doesn't add up in my head.  The additional wraps simply give more "traction".  Again - this is assuming that the wraps are not allowed to build up to a larger diameter.  Something ain't figurin' here.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> Hmmm..If the second, third, etc. wrap are on the same plane (not increasing diameter) the math doesn't add up in my head. The additional wraps simply give more "traction". Again - this is assuming that the wraps are not allowed to build up to a larger diameter. Something ain't figurin' here.


 
She's talking about the way the cable builds on the drum of a standard winch, not the capstan.  She says "wrap", not "revolution", referring to when the drum is filled on one plane and the cable skips up to the next.  Not sure how ATV winches are made, but some of the heavy winches I've used in the past have a shuttle, which ensures complete and uniform coverage of the spool, as the cable wraps onto it.  What she states is quite true, though, with the reduced torque often hitting at the worst possible time in the pull, when you need the most.  A great example is a centerboard drum in a racing sailboat, in which a strap tied to the centerboard wraps around a drum, reducing the mechanical advantage.  At the top of travel, where you really need the most pull, the torque is the lowest.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> Hmmm..If the second, third, etc. wrap are on the same plane (not increasing diameter) the math doesn't add up in my head. The additional wraps simply give more "traction". Again - this is assuming that the wraps are not allowed to build up to a larger diameter. Something ain't figurin' here.


 
That's not the case on his capstan winch so pull stays the same. He is saying that on a standard winch, not a capstan winch, as the long length of cable wraps around the drum, it increases diameter and loses pull strength.


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2013)

Joful said:


> She's talking about the way the cable builds on the drum of a standard winch, not the capstan.


 
I am picking up what you are laying down.  I thought the discussion was in reference to the capstan.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Norther Tool is carrying this unit now.


 
For that kind of scratch I think you could find a 10K lb drum winch, fab/buy a receiver mounting plate, wiring, etc. and still come out cheaper.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 5, 2013)

lukem said:


> For that kind of scratch I think you could find a 10K lb drum winch, fab/buy a receiver mounting plate, wiring, etc. and still come out cheaper.


 
True. Trouble here is, the manufacturer is a marine company. Put a "marine grade" sticker on a piece of hardware, and price automatically triples (10x, if it says "Harken" ). Marine hardware uses some very expensive materials, to deal with that deadly combination of salt, water, and UV. Also, sales volumes tend to be low, driving up component costs. As such, the manufacturers of marine hardware have their heads in an altogether different stratosphere, with respect to pricing, than the manufacturers of similar hardware for other industry/hobbies.

My favorite store: http://www.apsltd.com/c-2-hardware.aspx


----------

